# administrating remote server

## apiaio

Hi there.

I started to administrate remote MySQL server using vncviewer --via <gateway> witch allowes ssh tunnel. Connection was ok and I wanted to use several commands. Everything worked without any problems. At the end I used 

```
shutdown -h now
```

as root and the box shut down.

When I switched remote   machine on again, bash history of connected user was cleaned. 

Does it mean that I shouldn't use root's privileges on the remote machine?

----------

## Ant P.

You should log out first if you want that session's history to be saved. Bash only does so on a clean exit.

----------

